# Top Gear’s Dunsfold Aerodrome to be Levelled for Housing



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Top Gear is being forced to evacuate the Dunsfold Aerodrome that has served as its test track for years, as a housing development has been approved to be built on the site. Dunsfold Aerodrome is a former Royal Canadian Airforce airfield. Top Gear began using the site’s paved airstrip as its test track in 2002, […] More...
The post Top Gear’s Dunsfold Aerodrome to be Levelled for Housing appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------

